# H & P Before Colonoscopy



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Oct 4, 2012)

Everything I know for the past ten years has been professional physician outpatient coding. I have an opportunity to get my foot into the door of hospital outpatient and have been researching some cases. One that is stumping me is a colonoscopy screening, but has an H&P done by the doctor before the screening. At first I audited the H&P to a level II ER visit 99282 but then thought that just doesn't seem appropriate. Can anyone give me an idea of what you code in this situation, do you code 99219 as an outpatient/observ. admit code? Or code an outpatient new patient 99202? Any help is appreciated! Thank you


----------



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Oct 4, 2012)

Or, do you only code the testing and diagnoses and not a visit at all? Thanks!


----------



## meg0630 (Oct 16, 2012)

The doctors I code for will do this from time to time. I code it as a new patient code if they are a new patient (99201-99205 for Medicare or 99241-99245 for all other payers). But I am coding for the physician, not the facility. When I look up what has been coded for the facility, I have never seen an E/M code billed on their side. So it may be just for the physician to bill.


----------



## bench (Oct 16, 2012)

If you code for the facility, you dont need to code the e/m. you will only code for the procedures and diagnosis and or supplies and implants. For colonoscopy, it coule be 45378 if diagnostics or 45380 if with biopsy. You need to read the actual operative report of what was performed. Hope this helps.


----------

